# Voltimetro digital o Analogico.



## MasCalambres (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola 

Estoy haciendo una fuente de alimentación, a la cual me gustaría dotar de un voltimetro y un amperimetro.

He estado mirando por ahi, y mas o menos me cuestan igual, con la diferencia de que al voltimetro  digital debería de dotarlo de su propia alimentación, ya que se indica que no se use el mismo circuito que se mide para alimentarlo. 


En vuestra opinión cual de los dos sistemas es mejor, el analógico o el digital  ?    

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

aqui estamos en un dilema importante aunq no lo parezca. dejemos en claro las condiciones a las q t atendras al colocar esos dispositivos para luego elegir bien:

1) Analogico:
1)1) ventajas: tiene una mejor lectura y no desprecia ninguna cantidad. Solo debe estar bien callibrado y de ser posible contener un espejo detras de la aguja para hacer una lectura correcta.
1)2) desventajas: La lectura se atiene a un numero reducido de margen de error y es el mismo en el q esta calibrada la escala. ejemplo: si mide cada 1volts, el margen de error no es demasiado grande, pero si mide cada 2 o mas volts, el margen se agranda y si la aguja queda entre dos rayas nos dara una lectura insegura y tendremos q aplicar nuestra apreciacion (lo cual es algo peligroso a veces).
                             la aguja tiene una tendencia a bajar rapidamente debeido a la fuerza de gravedad, y tiene un cierto grado de error debido a eso.

2) digitales:
2)1) ventajas: la lectrua por lo general se establece en un numero definido, con un margen de rror conciderable.
2)2) desventajas: La lectura varia constantemente pq obviamente este sistema mide con una velocidad asombrosa y detecta practicamente todas las pequeñas oscilaciones de la tension y la corriente.
                             el margen de error es muy grande debido a q no sabemos q criterio toma el aparato para despreciar las cifras significativas de los ultimos digitos.
ni sabemos cuantos digitos mas habria detras.
                             entre otros problemas la alimentacion de esos sitemas debe ser muy buena, y estable pues sino tambien afecta.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2008)

Creo que para una fuente la clasica agujita es mejor que un display, y de ultima para proyectos de bastante presicion usamos el tester digital afuera.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2008)

La ventaja de la analogica es que te da tendencias.. puedes ver rapidamente si esta oscilando el circuito y en que rangos, en cambio la digital te da presicion.. lees muy rapidamente el voltaje aplicado al circuito

Si crees que vas a tener circuitos que fallen en la alimentacion o que cargen y descargen rapido usa la analogica, si te interesa vigilar el voltaje y la corriente de un modo rapido usa la digital, en lo personal usaria ambos si se puede porque cada uno tiene claras ventajas respecto al otro

Saludos.. .


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenas, Yo llevo algunos "añitos" usando polimetros, de hecho compre uno de los primeros digitales (me costo un riñón) y comparado con un biejisimo voltimetro a valvula ...pues me quedo con el de válvula, las agujitas no te mienten tanto, los digitales tienen un defectillo,  unos son muy lentos (para mas comodidad) y te engañan otros muy rápidos y te vuelves loco mirando los últimos números...nunca sabes que coñe¡¡ estas midiendo, conclusión...yo apuesto por los analógicos BUENOS (bien calibrados)


----------



## alexandher (Jul 26, 2008)

analogo sin mas comentarios...


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Coincido con Draco.

Yo optaria por el analógico porque con un vistaso de reojo es más facil saber donde anda la tension y corriente, ademas de las fluctuaciones.

Me parece mas comodo de mirar a simple vista que el digital.

La precision depende de la escala, de la calidad y de tus ojos, asi que no me voy a meter en eso, igual no lo veo tan critico, ya que se podrian poner mas instrumentos en paralelo de ser necesario.

Saludos.


----------

